# UK members meeting.



## Ligget (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Folks

I was thinking of having another get together of UK IAP members, it is a while since we had one and thought about May sometime.

This will hopefully be more suitable month, before the holiday season starts.

I am thinking the same area as the last time but getting some rooms in The Angel restaurant & B/B in Blyth where we were made so welcome last time we all ate there.

Anyone who cannot get into The Angel can book into Blyth Services (motel) on the A1 approx a mile away where some stayed last time.

Just now, how does everyone who wants to attend think of sometime in May 08?

Cheers
Mark


----------



## drayman (Mar 29, 2008)

hi Mark, you can count me in for a start. and the sooner we get the final total for accomadation i can get it organised if you wish. i propose we do sat and sun night, butopen to any suggestions.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Colin, some folks may have to work on a Monday morning though.


----------



## stevebuk (Mar 29, 2008)

unfortunately i work both saturday and sunday and i am not allowed time off in May because of my job restrictions, but if you all dont mind company saturday night, i would love to be there.
EDIT:
i dont even know where it is yet.?[:I]


----------



## Ligget (Mar 29, 2008)

Steve you would be made very welcome even if you could spend a few hours with us.
Sevices near Blyth are approx 35 miles North from Nottingham, staight up the A1.

https://www.travelodge.co.uk/find_a_hotel/hotel.php?hotel_id=115


----------



## Pikebite (Mar 29, 2008)

Are you looking at doing something at Turner's Retreat again?


----------



## Celt40 (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry folks i will not be able to attend. Transport. Have a good time.


----------



## drayman (Mar 29, 2008)

sorry mark, i meant to say fri/sat night.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pikebite_
> 
> Are you looking at doing something at Turner's Retreat again?



Hi Richard, will pay them a visit but nothing planned as yet, open to suggestions though.

Dermot sorry to hear you cannot attend.

Colin, I agree.


----------



## drayman (Mar 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## Ligget (Mar 30, 2008)

I thought there would be more interest by now, not to worry, still got plenty of time!


----------



## TAFFJ (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Mark
We have just had an open weekend in our Club so we have been very busy. Please count me in!
What ever the dates are us pensioners can fit it in to our hectic schedules!
Hope you are keeping well!
I shall get Pompeyite to reply I know he is back at work!
Look forward to seing old and new friends.
ANY IAP Members from across the sea in UK at this time?
Regards
David TAFFJ


----------



## skiprat (Mar 30, 2008)

I'll certainly be there if I can. Any excuse for a pint with the buddies


----------



## luke39uk (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi lads,if the date in May fits in with all my other commitments I'll try and attend.Can't make any promises until I know for certain when you intend to meet up.
Luke


----------



## Pompeyite (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Mark, and all the other UK members.
Sorry to be late in answering this thread Mark, I have problems keeping up with all the items on this site now that I am back to work full time sorry.[:I]
I hope that work commitments do not stop me from attending another great get together, I really enjoyed our first one.  When you have a date for the meeting, I will try to get a work buddy to swap with me if it clashes with my Saturday duty on.
I will have to travel up on the Saturday and stop over, travelling back on Sunday. The Angel would be a great place to stop over in, we may even get another chance at the landladies walnut car parts.[][}]
Regards Derek.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 30, 2008)

Wasn't someone going to make a bunch of pens for that pub owner?
I think it was Colin?


----------



## Ligget (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> 
> Wasn't someone going to make a bunch of pens for that pub owner?
> I think it was Colin?



Colin was going to make them some necklace pens.

Thanks for the replies guys, date to follow.


----------



## theturningcircle (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi All,
Just picked up this thread after being away for a few days. The only date I can definitely make in May is the 9th and 10th. Hope this fits in with all your schedules. A room close to the bar please Colin.
Ian


----------



## Ligget (Mar 31, 2008)

Well hows about making it May 9th and 10th then?

Is this date good for everyone?


----------



## stevebuk (Mar 31, 2008)

is this night men only, or can i bring the wife?


----------



## theturningcircle (Mar 31, 2008)

All OK with me.


----------



## Pompeyite (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Mark,
The 9th. and 10th. look promissing to me, but I will have to consult the duty rota at work in the morning and confirm tomorrow evening if that's ok with you please?


----------



## Ligget (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pompeyite_
> 
> Hi Mark,
> The 9th. and 10th. look promissing to me, but I will have to consult the duty rota at work in the morning and confirm tomorrow evening if that's ok with you please?



That OK Derek, were still at the early stages anyway, nothing is set in stone yet!


----------



## drayman (Apr 1, 2008)

everythings fine with me 9th-10th[^][^]


----------



## Pompeyite (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Mark,
I have just noticed that we all have the dates wrong for the Saturday/Sunday, it should be the 10th and 11th may.[:I]
I checked at work today, and guess who has pulled duty that weekend[V][:0]
Unless I can sweet talk one of my fellow workers into swapping with me, I may not be able to make that weekend, sorry guys. Perhaps a free pen will grease the palm of my co workers eh?


----------



## theturningcircle (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Derek,
I think the idea was to travel and arrive Friday evening - all meet up on the Saturday, have lunch and then go to Turners Retreat. Meal at pub on Sat evening then home Sunday morning. This is what quite a few did last time.
Ian


----------



## Ligget (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry guys I`ve been out at the Clubhouse all day, I was thinking what Ian said, booking out on Sunday morning like last time.

Steve (stevebuk) it is "penturners only" male or female, we attended last time without our partners so I think it should be the same this time. Anyhow, Skiprat starts to take all his clothes off after 4 pints.[xx(][}]


----------



## drayman (Apr 2, 2008)

so then are we all agreed. staying fri/sat night like the last time, if so i will contact the angel for room availabilaty.lets get the show on the road.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 3, 2008)

Colin you can contact The Angel and find out room prices and availability for those dates please.

Cheers


----------



## drayman (Apr 3, 2008)

i will be at turners-retreat on sat, so i will call at the angel then and get some prices,and yes i will get discount too[:0][:0]
i will post prices sat evening


----------



## stevebuk (Apr 3, 2008)

hi guys
decided i wont be coming after all, wife and i travel everywhere together, me to her sewing shows, and her to my woodwork shows, never mind, have a great time there.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> 
> .........Anyhow, Skiprat starts to take all his clothes off after 4 pints.[xx(][}]



Hey!!!!![}] I resemble that remark.

Personally, *I* have no objection to anyone bring their wife or partner.  If we had a few lady turners, would we stop the hubbies from coming?
I know my missus wouldn't be interested in a bunch of old gits gossaping about pen stuff though.

I stopped going to work Xmas parties when partners were no longer welcomed. This is the 21st century.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevebuk_
> 
> hi guys
> decided i wont be coming after all, wife and i travel everywhere together, me to her sewing shows, and her to my woodwork shows, never mind, have a great time there.



Steve you have made a good point, as we have only had one previous UK members meet up this is still new ground for us, bringing a partner is a great idea and I`m glad you brought the subject up.

You are more than welcome to bring your wife, as Skiprat says it is the 21st Century after all.

Any member attending this get together is more than welcome to bring a partner.

Sorry Steve for my tunnel vision.[:I]

Colin (drayman) thanks for doing this, if anyone can get a discount you can, prices for single and double rooms please.


----------



## drayman (Apr 4, 2008)

i havent got a problem bringing wives as long as they are nice looking  i think its a good idea[^][^]


----------



## skiprat (Apr 4, 2008)

We'll just have to remember to cancel the strippers

Is anyone still in contact with Kenny or Andy? I can't remember when Kenny was moving to Oz and Andy did say he would be off air for a while.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Apr 4, 2008)

Don't worry Steven I'm still here.[]
Not been active much lately, too busy working.
Don't know whether i wil be able to make this one though[xx(], my i am not too sure yet what days off i will have on the dates. I will only have 2 days off anyway and i will haev to see how that works in with the ferries getting back to the island.
And the major point is i don't know if i could stand seeing all the pieces of craftmanship when i have not got any ability to make any pens at the present. Everything is in storage.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 4, 2008)

I trying to get both right now by email, I have not heard from Kenny for ages though.

Will get back with any contact made.


----------



## stevebuk (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> 
> 
> Steve you have made a good point, as we have only had one previous UK members meet up this is still new ground for us, bringing a partner is a great idea and I`m glad you brought the subject up.
> ...



hi guys
sorry mark didn't mean to rock any boats, as i am a new member and very early in my pen turning (about 8 now) i just thought it might be a nice idea to involve the wives. 
My wife sits at my side every night as i look through your site and the IAP site hunting out new pen pictures for us to oggle, and i just couldn't tell her she couldn't come with me.[B)]
WE are now really looking forward to meeting all the UKAP members, especially you for letting me join this band of talented people, and Steven Jackson who has been a solid rock to me since i joined, and one final thanks to Andy for an amazing PDF catalogue.
Once again many thanks for re-concidering.


----------



## Pompeyite (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Guys,
Sorry for the delay in reading the latest postings, not enough hours in the day for some reason.
Thanks Ian for reminding me about those of you lucky enough to be able to travel up on the Friday.[:I]  Unfortunately, as last time I will only be able to travel up on the Saturday morning, and that will only be if I can get someone to change shifts with me I am sorry to say.
I think it's a great idea for the partners to be able to attend if they want too, it may make it easier for some to be able to come along.[}][:0]
  I sure hope that I can get there again this year, as I owe Mark a tripple malt for the Artist pencil and super blanks he sent me last year.[8D]


----------



## Ligget (Apr 5, 2008)

Saturday is the main day for meals together etc...., if you cannot make it on the Friday it isn`t a problem at all, I might not get there on Friday now.

Glad to hear from you Andy.


----------



## drayman (Apr 5, 2008)

hi guys,here is an update on rooms available at the angel inn
they only have 2 double rooms, ( with one double bed in each )=Â£55.00 per night. 3 twin rooms ( with 2 single beds in each )= Â£55.00 or you can stop at the travelodge at the moto sevices at blyth  which is about 1 1/2 miles away from the angel inn Â£40.00 all prices are per night. now may i suggest that if you are coming on your own you share a twin with someone else and go half with the cost. can you please pm me your requests so i can get things rolling i.e.drayman (colin ) 1 single willing to share a twin for 2 nights. then i will pm you back with the phone number so you can book and pay,as i cannot offord to do it myself.  kind regards colin.[8D]


----------



## thepenmaker (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Mark
Sorry for the delay in responding, (busy on stock taking analysis)
May would be fine if it's not a bank holiday weekend. I would not be able to stay on the Sunday night. I will discuss it furthet Monday evening with Ian at the Hampshire club meeting

Ron


----------



## drayman (Apr 6, 2008)

ron, no need to stay sun night, its mainly sat 10th but some will be there the fri night as well.


----------



## marelton (Apr 8, 2008)

Colin kindly put me onto this get together, so if you don't mind a new recruit joining you I'll see everyone at Turners on the 10th May.

A little apprehensive, but looking forward to meeting everyone.

Regards

Martin


----------



## skiprat (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by marelton_
> 
> A little apprehensive, but looking forward to meeting everyone.



Be afraid, VERY afraid[}]Did Mark explain that it is the duty of the newest guy to buy the first round and the last? You also need to carry the old guys upstairs to their rooms. You are lucky that Mark doesn't drink as he is no lightweight!!!!! 

Colin, once I'm sure I can make it, I'll find digs wherever I can. It would be cool if they still have a room in the Angel.  Wasn't there another place with rooms just across the road from the Angel? I snore and fart, especially after a few beers, so wouldn't like to share a room. I may bring Stuart ( my son ) with me. He can have the pleasure[xx(]


----------



## Ligget (Apr 9, 2008)

Everyone is welcome, the more the merrier!

Every new member is more than welcome to attend also, Saturday is the main day but some will go Friday night so they are refreshed on Sat.

Thanks for the compliments Steven!


----------



## theturningcircle (Apr 10, 2008)

With reference to Skiprat's comment-'I snore and fart, especially after a few beers, so wouldn't like to share a room.' - don't we all?
Looking forward to seeing you Steve and don't forget to bring your 'Guild' entry pen
Ian


----------



## Ligget (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey, I am sharing a twin room with Colin, I`ll be sleeping with my clothes on![}][)]


----------



## drayman (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> 
> Hey, I am sharing a twin room with Colin, I`ll be sleeping with my clothes on![}][)]



ah ah, i think i will bring my truck, and sleep in that, cos there aint no farting in that.


----------



## stevebuk (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theturningcircle_
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you Steve and don't forget to bring your 'Guild' entry pen
> Ian



Hi Ian
looking at your site and being in the company of such accomplished turners, i would't dare show any of my stuff there, but looking forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## drayman (Apr 12, 2008)

steve, i thought the same as you when we met up last year, but glad i did bring some. i got nothing but good advise which in turn made me a better pen turner.and fwiw there is no such thing as a perfect pen. we will all be bringing some pens no doubt. and last year i learned loads. so dont be shy or embaressed.


----------



## theturningcircle (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey guys,
It looks like we have the makings of a good meeting. However I suggest we should make a committment re numbers if for no other reason than catering. If you remember, last meetup we had a slight problem with table seating for the evening meal at the Angel. T avoid this and help Colin (who I trust will do the booking)can we make a committment to attend so that Colin can book the appropriate table size. I'm sure we all look forward to this.[8D]
See you all there I hope!! Don't forget to bring your work.
Ian.


----------



## drayman (Apr 13, 2008)

ok ian,im in for number one


----------



## theturningcircle (Apr 13, 2008)

Number 2. I'm in and also booked for the Friday and Saturday nights at the Angel.


----------



## luke39uk (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello gents I'm sorry but I won't be able to make the meet up as I have taken on a big work contract and I'm unable to attend due to getting the contract completed on time.However I will be exhibiting/showing my pens at the Northern Pen Show at the Clifton Arms Hotel at Lytham St.Anns this Sunday.If anyone is attending drop by and say hello.
Luke.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luke39uk_
> 
> Hello gents I'm sorry but I won't be able to make the meet up as I have taken on a big work contract and I'm unable to attend due to getting the contract completed on time.However I will be exhibiting/showing my pens at the Northern Pen Show at the Clifton Arms Hotel at Lytham St.Anns this Sunday.If anyone is attending drop by and say hello.
> Luke.



Hi Luke, sorry that we will miss you again However, I may be able to drop in and see you at Lytham. Please would you take a few of those threaded bits we talked about some time ago? I still think I can make them work for me. Thanks.


----------



## stevebuk (Apr 17, 2008)

can i just ask, what time will you all be eating there? i dont finish work until 6 and its about a 45 minute drive from here, its no problem to eat before i come so sort the time out to make sure everyone is happy.


----------



## luke39uk (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Skiprat I will look forward to meeting you if you can make the Northern Pen show.I will have my full range of pens with me and a couple of new designs that I'm introducing to the pen world.
 Look out Montblanc, Pelikan and Parker the Brits are making a come back!!!!!.
Luke.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 17, 2008)

Eating?????? Who's eating????? I'm only going for the beer......and the dancing girls

But seriously Steve, I'm sure the gang wouldn't mind waiting a bit if you wanted to join us for supper.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 18, 2008)

I am going down on Friday, maybe head over to TR and see Dave, then I`ll need to rest so it`ll be an early night for me on the Friday.[|)]

Luke - sorry to here you cannot attend, good luck at the show though.

Will we make the dinner 7ish so Steve and his good lady can get to us? We can sit and drink until Steve arrives surely!


----------



## stevebuk (Apr 18, 2008)

cheers guys, can you book us in then at the table, many thanks..


----------



## TAFFJ (Apr 18, 2008)

Mark, Sorry to be so late in replying I have been stuck on a pipelaying barge in the Solent(supplementing pensions) and had no access to a computor.
I will be coming and will take a room where ever!! I will be in touch with Derek tonight and if he is coming we will most likely travel together. Up on Saturday morning back on Sunday!! Look forward to seeing you all[8D][8D].
David


----------



## Ligget (Apr 18, 2008)

I am a little dissapointed that there are 90 or so UK IAP members but there are only 8 wanting to go to the meet up.

It is a very long way for me (in my condition) to travel, I am begining to have second thoughts![V]

Going to bed just now (7:40pm UK time), will sleep on it and decide what I`m doing in the morning.


----------



## stevebuk (Apr 18, 2008)

hi mark
hope you are feeling refreshed by the time you read this, 8 talented penturners is more than i could have wished to meet a meer month ago, i didn't even know how to turn a pen then, since then i have written, joined, posted and now visiting with like minded people, and some of the best goddamn penturners i have ever seen, doesn't matter if there's only 8, at least there is 8 of us to chat, laugh and get hints and tips from, should be a great time..


----------



## skiprat (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't doubt your numbers of registered UK IAP members Mark, but we already know that only a very few of them are 'active'. I don't think 8 -10 members at our meeting is bad going. Heck, I hardly got to know half the guys at our last meet up.[:I]

Now cheer up, or I'll have to pay you a visit and kick the haggis out of you!!!!! 

Can't a few of you Highlanders share a car[?]


----------



## Ligget (Apr 19, 2008)

Feeling better now, thanks!

Thanks for the update David, see you soon!


----------



## Pompeyite (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I am really sorry but I cannot get any of my work mates to change shifts with me for the Saturday of the meeting.[V]
I will keep on trying though.
I was so looking forward to meeting up with you guys from last years meeting, and to meeting the newbies too.  I am sure that you will all have a great time, and I will be with you all in spirit anyway.[}][8D]
I hope that Taff J can get a lift with Ian, as he usually travels with me when we come to Nottingham.
Mark, don't worry, if I cannot get there, I will send your tripple malt via Taffj.[][:X]


----------



## stevebuk (Apr 25, 2008)

going to have to forgo the meal guys, my place of work has decided to hold a meeting just on that night about the new farm park we are currently building so i will be late, but we are still coming.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know Steve!


----------



## TAFFJ (May 1, 2008)

Mark & Members
I am sorry to inform you and the UKIAP members that I will not be able to come North for the meeting due to personal/family reasons. 
I would like to wish you all the very best and hope that you have a great time. 
Best wishes from a very disappointed member.
Kindest regards to you all 
David


----------



## Ligget (May 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that David, there will be plenty more get together in the future!


----------



## kkwall (May 2, 2008)

Hi All,


Sorry to be so late to reply to this thread, or your mail Mark.


Just started to pick up my mail in the last two days. I have made the move to Australia and am currently settling in and getting organised.


I am sorry to say that I cannot attend the meeting. As much as I would like to, it is a little far to travel.


Waiting for my machinery to arrive so I can start turning again.


Have a good meet, and wll post some pens soon. (Plenty new wood to try!)


All the Best,
Kenny.


----------



## skiprat (May 2, 2008)

Kenny, living on the other side of the planet is not a good enough excuse for not attending.[}]

I hope you and your family love every minute of your new life down under. Glad to see you are contactable again too.

All the best


----------



## Ligget (May 3, 2008)

Good to hear you made it to Australia Kenny, as Steve says above `I hope you all enjoy your new lifestyle`!


----------



## drayman (May 3, 2008)

kenny, you said to me that there will be room in your suitcase, well cheers ex mate now i will have to suffer being taxed to death for longer.[:0] i hope you are all settled and enjoy your new lifestyle. good luck. kind regards colin.


----------



## kkwall (May 3, 2008)

Cheers guys,


I will hopefully be up and turning very soon. Cant wait to get my hands on all the lovely wood they have out here. Have already spoken to a tree surgeon about getting some off cuts.


Enjoy your meet, and will post soon.


Best Regards,
Kenny


----------



## TAFFJ (May 4, 2008)

Kenny
Glad you have arrived safely! Hope all goes well down under for you and your family. Best wishes for the future. Wish I was there!![V]


----------



## Celt40 (May 5, 2008)

*Can I point out that the fact that there is going to be a small turnout of UK members turning up for the arranged meet next weekend, this is not as bad as it seems.
  Speaking for myself, I have many reasons why I will not be able to attend. Living now on a works pension only, but having a mortgage and 3 children is one. No transport is the second. Having to look after both elderly parents who are both disabled is the third.
  Not being able to turn up will not make me any less interested in my pen turning. I am still a newbie at turning pens and I have still got lots to learn from all of the more experienced pen turners on the IAP  forum, both in the UK and abroad. Having seen all of the great pens made by members, has only fired up my love of making my own pens.  This site has been so helpful to me in my quest to get closer to the standard that most of you masters turn out each and every time.  I spent a lot of time at first reading and learning from past posts, and then I got brave and started to ask questions of my own. I soon found out how helpful and friendly my fellow pen turners were. Although my vote for the next president of America will have to go to Randy, for the magnificent help he volunteered to me to help recover my lost items from the company â€œSTEEBARâ€. I am sure it is run by â€œDick Turpin â€œthe well known Highway man!!!!
Hope you all have a great time when you all meet up and remember to cut back on the farting in front of the lady members present.*


----------



## Ligget (May 6, 2008)

No problem in not being able to turn up Dermot, you do a great thing by helping your parents.

But the green writing? Here is a little logo you can put in your signature line, free of charge! lol [)][}]


----------



## stevebuk (May 6, 2008)

going to Turners retreat today to see what they have in stock, never been before and i need to find it before saturday night, so giving up my day in the cabin and off on a journey, will let you guys know when i get back.


----------



## Celt40 (May 6, 2008)

Steady om Mark there might be children watching, no need to scare them with that logo.[]
All the best in the final.[}][:I]
Where did you get logo it's cool. Only i would want the green and white one???


----------



## Ligget (May 6, 2008)

Dermot I cannot remember where I got it, I was looking for flags to use in my signature line when I came across it, will keep my eye open for the Celtic version for you!


----------



## Ligget (May 9, 2008)

Just to say I will be arriving tomorrow (Sat) around 12ish depending on the traffic, how about meeting at Blyth Services on the A1 again and having a coffee before moving to TR.

How does this sound?


----------



## stevebuk (May 9, 2008)

some lovely stuff in there guys, i was in there tuesday and spent way more than i needed to, but only bought one pen kit, the premium cigar kit, it looks great. Treat myself to an Air cleaning system, new chisel, and several assorted blanks, and got a lovely big piece of olive, and one of spalted beech.
see you all saturday night, 8 ish..


----------



## skiprat (May 9, 2008)

Hi guys. I'm gonna be late. I'm working at Heysham (Lancaster) and will travel across to The Angel as soon as I finish work. I have to be back at Heysham first thing Sunday too. I'm assuming that we will eat there again?

Are there any NON drinkers that can give me a lift back to the Blythe services if I can't get in at the Angel? ( I'm planning on having a few)

PS. Anyone got a number for the Angel please?[:I]


----------



## PR_Princess (May 9, 2008)

Remember pictures!!!!


----------



## Pompeyite (May 9, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I hope that I am not too late to catch you before you leave for the meeting?
I am sorry to say that I could not get anyone to swap duties with me for this weekend as I mentioned earlier.  I will have some scores to settle over this I can tell you.[}][B)]
I hope that you all have a great meeting, and I am sorry to be missing out on meeting all you new guys this year.
As TaffJ is also not going to make it Mark, I will have to OWE you that tripple malt for a little longer Sorry Matey.


----------



## skiprat (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PR_Princess_
> 
> 
> Remember pictures!!!!



Hi Gorgeous!!!!  I have a hard time remembering my name, so you will have to remind me which pictures we are supposed to remember.
You may see one of me HIDING ( ) behind a pint of the local bitter.


----------



## Ligget (May 10, 2008)

Derek sorry to hear that, see you at the next one!

Steve (Skiprat) I am not drinking I will give you a lift.

Steve (stevebuk) see you at 8pm!

Dawn (PRPrincess) I`ll take my camera, good job you reminded me as I`m leaving in an hour!


----------



## drayman (May 10, 2008)

hi steven, hope its not too late, 01909 591213


----------



## kkwall (May 11, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Hope that the meet went well!


All the best to UKpen turners.


Steve excellent work as usual with your featured pen, wowwww!


Best Regards,
Kenny


----------



## marelton (May 11, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for such a warm welcome for a couple of newbies at Turners on Saturday. Spent a fortune as usual, but it will all go to good use no doubt!

Sorry I missed Skiprat and Stevebuk but I'm sure we'll meet in the future sometime.

All the best

Martin


----------



## skiprat (May 11, 2008)

Hi Kenny, the gathering of the clans was a great success although I missed some of the guys. For me, the highlight was seeing Ian's exquisite non pen work.  Just beautiful!!!!

Mark and Colin stole the show and kept us well entertained!!!!!!
We may have to go back even if it's just to apologise to the locals

Thanks Mark for taking my drunken arse back to my digs.


----------



## PR_Princess (May 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> 
> Thanks Mark for taking my drunken arse back to my digs.



Mark, I hope that you *did* remember your camera!!! [}][}][}]


----------



## stevebuk (May 11, 2008)

hi guys
many thanks to mark for organising the event and many thanks for letting this newbie share the idea's and inspiration of such a talented bunch of chaps, then of course there's colin
Wonderful night, pictures to follow, and hope there's more in the future.
Martin, hopefully see you at a future venture, sorry i missed you.


----------



## theturningcircle (May 11, 2008)

Hi Guys,
Well it was a good weekend meet and we all enjoyed ourselves. We even talked a bit about pens!!! Company, food and drink were great.
Kenny - thanks for your good wishes to the group and we all missed you but all the best in your new life down under.
Skippy - thanks for your compliments about my other work. Pitty my pens are not the same standard as yours and Marks but I'll work on that.
Colin - we are going to change your IAP name to DELBOY. I've never seen anyone wheel and deal like you do. I'll post some photos tomorrow.
Thanks everyone for making it a good weekend.


----------



## Ligget (May 12, 2008)

Dawn I never had my wide angle lens with me!

Thanks to all who attended the get together, I really enjoyed myself even though I had to listen to Colin snore all night.[|)]

It was a pleasure to meet everyone and see such beautiful pens and other things turned with perfection in mind.

Lots of great ideas passed back and forth and the weather was lovely.[8D]


----------



## theturningcircle (May 12, 2008)

As promised, here are some photo's taken at the UKAP meeting. Sorry about the quality but after a few glasses of red wine my hands become a bit shaky and my eye sight gets worse.[:I] Apart from that I'm in peak physical condition (for an oldie).
Those in the photo's are Ligget(Mark) - Drayman(Colin) - Stevebuk(Steve) and wife - Skiprat(Stephen) and Thepenmaker(Ron).
Work out who's who.
Ian


----------



## drayman (May 12, 2008)

hi all.well like all the others i enjoyed it too. apart from marks smelly feet,( which could be smelt from 100 miles away )it was nice to meet steve (stevebuck) who got lost with a sat nav, his wife too, ron )manu4ever) and his wife, and martin (marelton) and stepdad. all the others were a load of drunk tramps that came off the street [:0][:0][:0] only joking lads you are all a great bunch of guys, and hopefuly next time will be bigger and better. oh and kenny, we missed you, the beer was up to the normal best in the world.


----------



## stevebuk (May 12, 2008)

Really enjoyed the recent UKAP meeting and i thought i would share a couple of pics with you.
left to right, Skiprat(steven) Ian(turningcircle)Colin(drayman)and finally Ligget(mark). For some reason, Ron wouldn't sit still..
Great night guys, will definately be there earlier next year, or even later this year, Date ASAP please..




All marks own work, a fabulous set of pens in his collection..


----------



## kkwall (May 13, 2008)

Great photos. Looks like I missed a good night.


Excellent collection of pens Mark.Great work as always.


Waiting for machines coming. Should be somewhere in the Med at the moment.[:0] Cant wait to start turning again.


All the Best,
Kenny.


----------



## TAFFJ (May 13, 2008)

Hi Guys
So sorry I missed the get together Things are looking up in my personal life and I shall be making a very big effort for the next meeting wherever!!!Your pens look great Mark! Having been prvileged to see Ian's work Pens/Other turnings first hand as well I totally agree with your comments!! Thanks for the photos it looked like a pretty good run ashore. Hope you all arrived home safely.
Nice to hear from you Kenny!
I am off on a 11 day WOODTURNING CAPER! sorry CRUISE around the Norwegian Fjords in August with 5 guys & 2 wives from our Forest of Bere Club. There are 15 World Professional Turners onboard. Should be good fun!! Will let you know how it goes!Photos as well. 
Regards to all 
David(TAFFJ)


----------



## tommy155 (May 13, 2008)

sorry just reading this otherwise would of loved to attend as i still owe skiprat a pint for the snake blanks hopefully ill be around for the next one


----------

